#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Experiência com Apc 5m-90 com WOM5000 da Intelbras

## fwsolutions

Olá pessoal gostaria de saber qual está sendo a experiência dos colegas com os novos equipamentos da intelbras:

APC 5M-90 e WOM500.

São melhores que Rocket M5 com Basestation e Nano Loco nos clientes ?

Fico no aguardo !

----------


## teresopolis

Rapaz estou atrás dessa responda também como vc mas não existe uma opinião formada ainda, uns falam bem outros falam mau. Sinceramente estou estudando para levantar um pop mais muita dúvida perciste sobre esse assunto.
Uma coisa que ví muitos comentarios é a respeito dos wom5000 não terem suporte a tdma, isso sem dúvida os tira da linha de frente para meus infestimentos. Uma vez que o sabemos que isso é que nos leva a possibilidade de ofertar maiores velocidades aos nossos clientes.

----------


## fwsolutions

Também estou nessa busca, o ideal seria alguém que já tem em operação !

----------


## DGaba

> Também estou nessa busca, o ideal seria alguém que já tem em operação !


Bom dia senhores desse tópico!

Trabalho numa distribuidora, uma das maiores da Intelbrás.
Já que a dúvida existe, porque não testar/homologar?
Vamos fazer o seguinte... entramos num acordo comercial, depois vocês levam a APC 5M 90 e três WOMs... pendurem as WOMs em 1, 2 e 4Km. Sabemos que o raio de atendimento é em torno de 2Km no máximo.
Se funcionar, vocês ficam com eles... Senão, podem me devolver.
O faturamento pode ser a 42 dias, e aí vocês têm quase 30 dias para testar.
O que acham?
Os provedores que nos abriram a porta estão felizes, e contaram com o suporte da Intelbrás quando preciso.
Estamos à disposição. Trabalhar com produtos nacionais, que não faltam em estoque, que têm preço e qualidade, assistência técnica e suporte, além da troca expressa se apresentarem problemas, é muito melhor!

Daniel Gaba
11 2147 3295

www.plantecdistribuidora.com.br

----------


## wans1105

Atualmente eu tinha 20 peças de wom 5000 na rede dentre eles , 3 deu Problemas de lentidao. soluçao trocar antena de cliente por nano por ser comodato, outra situaçao que pude observar é que 2 delas quando instalada em 1 km de distancia da torre funcionou e ainda esta funcionando. Por cautela resolvi nao instalar mais nem um, pois procuro por menas dor de cabeça e tambem por ter uma deficiencia no seu ganho de sinal que e muito limitado como máxima de 1,5km.

----------


## DGaba

> Atualmente eu tinha 20 peças de wom 5000 na rede dentre eles , 3 deu Problemas de lentidao. soluçao trocar antena de cliente por nano por ser comodato, outra situaçao que pude observar é que 2 delas quando instalada em 1 km de distancia da torre funcionou e ainda esta funcionando. Por cautela resolvi nao instalar mais nem um, pois procuro por menas dor de cabeça e tambem por ter uma deficiencia no seu ganho de sinal que e muito limitado como máxima de 1,5km.


Bom dia!

Alguma coisa está errada. Você contou com o suporte da Intelbrás?
Temos casos em provedores que usam a WOM em 4Km, sem problemas.
Num outro caso, em 2Km, em ponto a ponto, está trafegando 100Mb.
Entre em contato comigo. Vamos sanar seu problema.

Daniel Gaba 
11 2147 3295

[email protected]

----------


## freitascs

> Atualmente eu tinha 20 peças de wom 5000 na rede dentre eles , 3 deu Problemas de lentidao. soluçao trocar antena de cliente por nano por ser comodato, outra situaçao que pude observar é que 2 delas quando instalada em 1 km de distancia da torre funcionou e ainda esta funcionando. Por cautela resolvi nao instalar mais nem um, pois procuro por menas dor de cabeça e tambem por ter uma deficiencia no seu ganho de sinal que e muito limitado como máxima de 1,5km.


Amigo por acaso poderia me dizer o nível de sinal que essa 3 Intelbras com problema de lentidão estavam ? pois percebi que o sinal que ela recebe é um e o que aparece na lista do AP é pior, tipo no cliente está -62 e no AP -70 aqui devemos ter umas 7 Intelbras Wom 5000 e a ultima que foi colocada no cliente por causa que a Nanostation M5 queimou depois de 2 anos de uso essa Intelbras Wom 5000 ela está com uma lentidão ferrada também e antes com a Nanostation M5 não estava.

----------


## JonasMT

> Bom dia!
> 
> Alguma coisa está errada. Você contou com o suporte da Intelbrás?
> Temos casos em provedores que usam a WOM em 4Km, sem problemas.
> Num outro caso, em 2Km, em ponto a ponto, está trafegando 100Mb.
> Entre em contato comigo. Vamos sanar seu problema.
> 
> Daniel Gaba 
> 11 2147 3295
> ...



100mb? DUVIDO mas DUVIDO

----------


## JonasMT

> Amigo por acaso poderia me dizer o nível de sinal que essa 3 Intelbras com problema de lentidão estavam ? pois percebi que o sinal que ela recebe é um e o que aparece na lista do AP é pior, tipo no cliente está -62 e no AP -70 aqui devemos ter umas 7 Intelbras Wom 5000 e a ultima que foi colocada no cliente por causa que a Nanostation M5 queimou depois de 2 anos de uso essa Intelbras Wom 5000 ela está com uma lentidão ferrada também e antes com a Nanostation M5 não estava.


Sem contar que pra conseguir esse sinal -62 é necessario uma boa dose de paciencia e uma potencia bemm elevada se comparado a nano loco m5.

Eu tentei uma ultima pedi 18unid, peguei 173,00 mas larguei de mao. Vou ficar com sxt lite agora que sxt homologo e comprando 20unid sai a 199,00 nao vejo mais pq comprar wom

----------


## latelecom

Também tive problemas parecidos aos relatados neste tópico e outros também. Solução: suporte técnico da Intelbras... resolveram meus problemas e me ensinaram a configurar o WOM5000.
Acreditem, por mais conhecimento que tenhamos sempre tem coisa nova para se aprender e os equipamentos da Intelbras possuem características que os outro não tem, por exemplo: DFS para operar na faixa de 5,4 a 5,7GHz... Aprendi isso ligando para o suporte deles que me deu total atenção, até acessaram meu equipamento remotamente para me ensinar... Hoje estou com mais de 300 clientes WOM5000 funcionando na minha rede, em distâncias até 4Km, com qualidade e estabilidade que nunca experimentei com o Nano Loco, além disso como estou em fase de expansão de rede e comprando muitas CPEs, a economia que estou tendo com o WOM5000, está me possibilitando crescer mais rápido.
Fica a dica...

J.C.

----------


## fwsolutions

É pelo que estou percebendo ainda nenhum fabricante conseguiu bater a qualidade da Ubiquiti !

----------


## JonasMT

Olha no meu ponto de vista a mk bateu com sua sxt lite 5, o problema é o pouco ganho oq impossibilita distancia maiores.

A mais distante que tenho instalada é 3.5km

----------


## fwsolutions

Olá amigo, referente a tecnologia MIMO ( TDMA ) você utiliza algum protocolo no SXT ou só a conexão comum?

----------


## freitascs

> Sem contar que pra conseguir esse sinal -62 é necessario uma boa dose de paciencia e uma potencia bemm elevada se comparado a nano loco m5.


Amigo não tive trabalho nenhum para conseguir o sinal -62 pelo contrario foi tão facio quanto tomar doce da boca de criança pois quando se tem visada limpa é muito facio se a instalação tiver bem nivelada e tenho um visão muito boa diga-se de passagem só apontei e pronto acessei o equipamento e já estava esse sinal -62, a única coisa que me deixou encucado foi o sinal no AP ficar pior tipo -70 então penso se você instalar um cliente com sinal -74 ferrou vai ficar uma porcaria e foi o que aconteceu com um cliente nosso pois o técnico que instalou a primeira Nanostation M5 que queimou depois de 2 anos de uso ele fez a instalação e no mesmo lugar eu troquei por uma Intelbras Wom 5000 o sinal ficou -74 e a navegação ficou horrível e vamos ter que mudar o lugar da instalação pois com certeza ainda não vi como ficou o sinal no AP mas acredito pelas minhas contas comparando outro Intelbras esse cliente deve ta -82 na lista do AP pois percebi que ela tem uma perda de -8 no AP já com a Nanostation M5 não tinha essa lentidão e o sinal que se consegue no cliente é o mesmo que aparece no AP.

----------


## JonasMT

> Amigo não tive trabalho nenhum para conseguir o sinal -62 pelo contrario foi tão facio quanto tomar doce da boca de criança pois quando se tem visada limpa é muito facio se a instalação tiver bem nivelada e tenho um visão muito boa diga-se de passagem só apontei e pronto acessei o equipamento e já estava esse sinal -62, a única coisa que me deixou encucado foi o sinal no AP ficar pior tipo -70 então penso se você instalar um cliente com sinal -74 ferrou vai ficar uma porcaria e foi o que aconteceu com um cliente nosso pois o técnico que instalou a primeira Nanostation M5 que queimou depois de 2 anos de uso ele fez a instalação e no mesmo lugar eu troquei por uma Intelbras Wom 5000 o sinal ficou -74 e a navegação ficou horrível e vamos ter que mudar o lugar da instalação pois com certeza ainda não vi como ficou o sinal no AP mas acredito pelas minhas contas comparando outro Intelbras esse cliente deve ta -82 na lista do AP pois percebi que ela tem uma perda de -8 no AP já com a Nanostation M5 não tinha essa lentidão e o sinal que se consegue no cliente é o mesmo que aparece no AP.


Aqui instalo com cliente com visada para torre e aonde sxt faz -52 "e o sinal no ap fica o mesmo" no wom preciso setar 24dbi e pra conseguir 65 a 67 nele no ap -70 a -72.

Nao vou usar mais em minha rede, como falei agora que homologo e vende no BN vou de sxt sem pensar 2x

----------


## jcmaster85

Boa noite Jonas, esta com as Woms ai paradas?se sim tem interesse em vende-las?




> Aqui instalo com cliente com visada para torre e aonde sxt faz -52 "e o sinal no ap fica o mesmo" no wom preciso setar 24dbi e pra conseguir 65 a 67 nele no ap -70 a -72.
> 
> Nao vou usar mais em minha rede, como falei agora que homologo e vende no BN vou de sxt sem pensar 2x

----------


## TechMaycon

É por isso que continuo com minhas AirGrid M5HP...nunca falha...tem cliente com -43
Hj comprei mais 4 und...paguei 165,00 na flytec...diz pra mim se tem melhor custo/beneficio...rsrs

----------


## JonasMT

> É por isso que continuo com minhas AirGrid M5HP...nunca falha...tem cliente com -43
> Hj comprei mais 4 und...paguei 165,00 na flytec...diz pra mim se tem melhor custo/beneficio...rsrs


Tem a sxt auhhaua, nao queima com a mesma facilidade que airgrid :P

- - - Atualizado - - -




> Boa noite Jonas, esta com as Woms ai paradas?se sim tem interesse em vende-las?


Ja estao todas instaladas, mas nenhum com distancia superior a 1.3km.

----------


## TechMaycon

Jonas, mas sabe que eu nao tenho esses problemas de porta LAN queimada...que eu me lembro aqui eu só perdi 3 nano2 e isso ja faz uma caaaara...pois nem trabalho mais na 2.4, nao por interferencia e nem nada...só larguei por que gostei da estabilidade da 5.8...

voltando ao assunto do topico...eu adorei o APC 5M...mais nao gostei nada dessas CPE, comprei 2 uns tempo atras, daquelas 2.4...achei um lixo...dei elas pra um parceiro (concorrente) um dia desses compro umas dessas 5.8 pra testar...se eu me animar monto um POP só intelbras pra poder falar melhor ou pior delas...

na duvida, prefiro continuar com Ubiquiti ou Mikrotik...

----------

